# Hi... my name is....



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

tami, and i'm a multihull'olic.

Nice to meetch'all


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to sailnet.marc


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello Tami,

Wellcome


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The first step toward recovery is admitting that you have a problem.

Welcome aboard Tami. 

By the way, do you like dogs?


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank'ee y'all,

and eherlihy, I can think of one DoG I thought rather well of, albeit her skipper was what made the day - unfortunately he didn't get nearly enough credit....


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

You have a PM........*i2f*


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Multihullgirl said:


> Thank'ee y'all,
> 
> and eherlihy, I can think of one DoG I thought rather well of, albeit her skipper was what made the day - unfortunately he didn't get nearly enough credit....


I ask because there's a dog somewhere around here with three hulls...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> I ask because there's a dog somewhere around here with three hulls...


Four if you count his head...


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I take your meaning which is why I spelt it DoG, n'est-ce pas? Or am I totally missing some sort of inside joke?


----------

